# Please have your thyroid checked out!



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi girls

I know I haven't been around for ages but I do pop on from time to time to see how you are all doing and I do think about you all.

I wanted to post as I have just found out that I have a hypothyroid, which can cause infertility and miscarriage (or at least contribute greatly to the problem).  In the past I have had three doctors look at my thyroid levels (TSH levels) and tell me I have no problem, even though I have increasingly shown symptoms of an under active thyroid.  My levels have always been around 2.5, which is normal but some fertility specialists like it to be under 2. The only test I have had done in the past was a TSH blood test.

I have recently seen a new gyne and at our first appointment he said he thought I had an under active thyroid.  He did a test called TRH where you have blood taken, then TRH injected and another blood test thirty minutes later so they can compare what has happen to your TSH levels.  Mine had gone sky high in thirty minutes, even though my levels usually look normal.  If you google TRH test you can find out more but it is the only really reliable way of telling if you have a thyroid problem.  I had to pay privately for mine but it was definitely worth it!!  I am now booked in to see a thyroid specialist to have a more thourough diagnosis and then they can put me on the right medication.

I'm not sure if this will help any of you but I felt I couldn't let it pass without urging you to look at your thyroid results and if you feel you might have a problem, not taking 'normal' for an answer without having it checked further.  In the last few years I've been feeling more and more sluggish, depressed, exhausted, I've put on excess weight and not been able to lose any despite dieting and exercising.  I've felt there was 'something' wrong but put it down to fertility treatment and ageing, particularly as the doctors always said I was fine.  I know this might NOT be the missing link in my fertiity problems but I also know a number of women (my mother-in-law included) who have quickly got pregnant once they have had their thyroid problem diagnosed and treated and the thought that in a few months time I will be starting to feel better than I have in years is just wonderful!!

If you haven't had your thyroid double checked but do have thyroid symptoms, please, please talk to your dr about it next time you see him and try and have a TRH test done.  If you have just had a TSH blood test it might not be showing the true results.

Sending you all my love with this message
Allison xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Thanks or posting this Allison (lovely to see you btw) 
Its something I've been thinking about as the symptoms are very similar to how I've been feeling.

Sending you huge  and 

Deb


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi hun  

BTW, I can't believe Amy is nearly 1!!! She looks georgous on the pic  

Have been reading so much about Thyroid problems in the last couple of weeks and it is scary how many women go undiagnosed for years, until they really can't cope anymore.  The TRH is not done that often because doctors think the TSH blood test is sufficiant but for many woman (and men!) their TSH levels look normal but their hormones are going haywire inside.

Other symptoms apart from sluggishness, exhaustion (expecially in the morning), weight gain are:

throat feels 'full'
outer third of eyebrow starts thinning (wierd eh!)
outer part of upper arm feels bumpy (as your body can't turn beta carrotine (sp!) into Vit A)
eyes feel bulgy and puffy
speech slows down and memory gets muddled, can't keep sentences in head.
dry skin
thinning, dry hair

I could go on and on............

A friend of mine was diagnosed last year and within four/six weeks of taking suppliments was a totally different person.  

Please check it out if you think you might have a problem!!!

A xxx


----------



## Sally Kate (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi Allison Kate


Good to hear from you - hope you're doing Ok?

Best wishes


Sally Kate


----------



## 11th hour (Feb 4, 2006)

can taking fertility drugs bugger up your thyroid?


----------



## dsimone (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello gals,

Thanks for the info on Thyroid.  I was also dx with an underactive thyroid last year after it showing up nl on regular blood tests.  I have all of the above mentioned symptoms.  I took 50 mg for a few months and noticed that I had heart palpitations, so dropped it in half.  Since I'm trying to conceive again, have doubled it again and there's no sign of heart palpitations.  Anyone else had that response?  I don't really have access to a doc here in Kiev that I feel I can work on this with.

Thanks, dsimone


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi girls

I've in the middle of Dr Beer's (RIP) book 'Is your body baby friendly'.  If you haven't read it then I would really urge you to get a copy, is it really explains immune problems, m/c implantation failure very clearly.

As far as I can gather he classes thyroid problems as part of the overall immune problem as it's to do with a breakdown of your body's processing.  I don't know if IVF drugs can bring on thyriod problems, although it sort of makes sense seeing as it's messing about with your normal hormone levels.  

He puts immune problems into 5 categories and what I find interesting is he say again and again that things like IVF implatation failure, m/c etc. can throw your body further into immune problems, i.e. you could start with catergory 1 and then go on to develop other categories the more m'c's etc. you have.

This is why it's so important to have things like your thyroid sorted out as it can play havoc with your immune system.  He links problems like endo with thyroid.  He does state that immune problems can be treated (normally quite simply) once they have been diagnoised and when he was alive he had a 85% success rate, normally from 'older' women who had gone to him as a last resort!!

Dsimone...sorry I haven't started to take the tablets yet so I'm not sure if it's a common symptom.  Could you perhaps have your thyroid checked next time you're in the UK (I presume you come from time to time).

Sorry have to rush as DH is wanting to go out but I will let you know any more information as and when I have found it!

HAve a good weekend girls
Allison xx


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi
Be warned your GP will tell your Thyroid is normal if in a range from  0.5 to  5.0. but an ideal reading for Fertility TX is between 1 .0 & 2.0.
About a month before i went for my DEIVF TX n CZ REP, I had a reading of 7.9, i had to argue with my GP to give me meds, even after i showed him the email from the Czech Dr stating that it needed sorted urgent.
i did post for info here on FF and wow there are few girls, one in particular named dippygirl who knows there stuff.    The thread is headed Hypothyroid any experts on the subject and is in immune issues. 
XX
KAREN


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi girls

I just thought I would update you on the thyroid situation, in case any of you were trying to get yours checked out.

I went to see an endocrinologist this morning and had an echography done on my thyroid. The results showed that apparently I have an extremely small thyroid (1/4 of usual size) and it has basically gone on strike because it's fed up of having to sort all my hormones out, all on it's tiny ownsome!  I spoke to him about my fertility problems and he was very adament that this was a BIG FACTOR.

He checked my normal test results (TSH etc.) and said that most dr's would never pick up my thyroid problem from only blood tests because the results look 'normal'; it was only the TRH test that showed the problem (and my symptoms, which most dr's ignored). I have to go back to my gynae in ten days to have the full report and sort out my medication.

I just feel so grateful to my new gynae that he has diagnoised this and is not 'another one' who had made me feel like an over-the-hill, near-perimenopausal madwoman.

As I said before, if any of you feel as though you have thyroid symptoms, please badger your gp to have more tests done, as the inital tests do not always show a problem.

Best of luck everyone
Allison xx


----------



## dsimone (Oct 26, 2007)

Allison,

Thank you very much for the information.  It's quite useful.  Good luck to you.

dsimone


----------



## matti (Aug 10, 2007)

This is really useful info and got me thinking. I got my TSH level checked out last year as my gynae couldn't understand why my FSH levels were fluctuating from 33 one month,then to 6 the next. My TSH reading was 2.27 (considered normal) and Free thyroxine reading = 13 (not sure what that means).  He quickly scanned the results and said they were fine. However, since reading this, I now know that they should be below 2 for fertility. How do I lower them - and does anyone know where I can get this TRH test?
I'm going to see my normal GP next week, is it worth mentioning to her or a waste of time?
I feel shivery and cold a lot of the time, when no one else is, could this be related?
thanks
Matti x


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Thanks for this info.  Everyone keeps telling me I am menopausal but something at the back of my mind makes me think that there is something else wrong. A few weeks after giving birth I had severe hot flushes and episodes of almost fainting. I had a period in December but nothing since.  I had the thyroid test done but this came back normal .  I now think I ought to have the TRH test done- can anyone recommend anywhere in London I can have this done privately?

My recent experience with DD and having something basic completely misdiagnosed and mistreated has really made be wary of GP's comments and opinions and to trust my own instincts if I feel there is something else going on.  Perhaps I am in denial about the menopause but another TRH test will clarify the situation .

all the best


roze


----------



## Louise.G (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi

I had to have my thyroid out a few years ago (due to hyperthyroidism) because my IVF consultant wouldn't treat me until I did as he said pregnancy plays havoc with your thyroid.  He wanted confirmation that I'd had it done too by checking my levels before agreeing to start my cycle.

Louise xx


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi Roze
What was your so called within range normal reading? .
There is a tread  CALLED under active thyroid in the immunology dept on FF of which a couple of girls are quite experts on this subject

Alison Kate this test TRH test has not been mentioned on there yet, if you would kindly post this info on that  thread, it would be of great help to other,s as a good few look in on it and post.
xx
karen


----------



## Bells (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi Ladies

I read the posts on TRH with interest my acupuncturist and reflexologist keep saying that they are not happy with my thyroid so I asked my GP for a thyroid test and with some reluctance she agreed but said the results were normal but then again this is the Dr that said FSH level 19.9 was normal!!! when I told my consultant what she said regarding the FSH level he asked if she was mad, so don't have a lot of faith in them.  

Can anyone tell me where in London you can get a TRH test done privately?  My GP wouldn't do an FSH level test for anyone over 40 so cant see them doing a TRH.

Bells


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Sorry I haven't got back to you before now girls, I've only just seen the replies to this.

I'm not sure where you can go and have the TRH test done in London, (I live in Germany and my health care is in Luxembourg) but saying that, this is not a normal test they do (they rely on TSH tests for initial thyroid diagnosis).  I was very lucky that I found a gynae who had vast experience in thryoid and who insisted we do this test, even though I had to pay privately for it.

Is it possible to go to a private gynae or an endocrologist (sorry sp) and ask if they would do this test?  At least ring the surgery and see if they would do it.  The test is from Ferring Pharmacuticals and it cost me about €40.  If you google TRH ferring and infertility you can find a number of articles on tests they have done, linking thryoid with implantation failure and miscarriage.

Sorry I can't be more helpful but I have to say it's taken me six years, four gynaes, two miscarriages and six failed tx's to find someone who was willing to look further than my initial blood tests.  I really, really hope you manage to find someone who will take an interest in your symptoms and not just rely on your blood tests.

The very best of luck to you all
Allison xx


----------

